

YC Summer 24 Interview - whomikejones

Have you heard back yet? It&#x27;s 7:20 PM PST and we still haven&#x27;t heard any news.
======
ZachMacKap
Waiting on tenterhooks! It is really nice they send out both yeses and no's

------
qbila
Just received the response. We couldn't make it. Best of luck to you guys.

~~~
whomikejones
yeah same :( best of luck to you too

------
Wobova2014
It's great they will take the time to respond with both Yes and No

------
Taek
I think they said 10pm PST. So a few more hours.

~~~
whomikejones
where did you see that?

~~~
manurandon
[http://blog.samaltman.com/the-worst-part-of-
yc](http://blog.samaltman.com/the-worst-part-of-yc)

------
ViJoeNow14
They're working hard - the time will come.

------
ssimon1287
Yep haven't heard anything yet

------
qbila
will they be contacting us via email or what?

------
b4stewart
Nothing yet

